# Grizzld's Log



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's an attempt to keep me honest and keep my intensity up  Currently I am feeling strong about 235 15+ bf feel great look great I am tapering down to my cruise for the winter gonna need all the motivation I can get  to try and stick to this program and keep gaining.  

*week one 

day one *

Squats 15x2 at 275 speed work 

Dimel Deads 225 5x10

BB Curls 135 5x10

Hyper extensions 10lb weight behind the head 5x10 

incline sit ups super set weighted knee ups 3 x fail

*Day 2*

BP 15x2 at 225 speed work 

Close grip floor press 185 5x10

Overhead strict press 185 5x10 

Dips 5 to fail 

abs gym ring planks 5x10


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

This dude is jacked and mean looking and he is about to make some awesome progress.

Subbed!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 6, 2014)

If pibs says your jacked then I believe him. I'm in for the support.  I called you pibs, POB. I don't why.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2014)

You call me Mr. PIBBS bitch


----------



## stonetag (Aug 6, 2014)

Dedication=motivation=intensity= GAINS.........With ya bro!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm subbed too. I can't wait to see your gains brother!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2014)

Grizzy's log..  I'm in


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 6, 2014)

Get some griz!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks gents it means a lot and it will keep me working hard .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 7, 2014)

*DAY 3 *

15X2 Speed Work Deads at 350 

5x10 Front Squats at 225

5x10 Bo Rows at 225

5 to fail Incline Sit Ups super set pull ups 

Fuk Grip fatigue is gonna be an issue so I ordered Versa Gripp Pro's so I can punish the back some mo! had a ton left in the tank none in the hands 

I wont use them to "pull" but all the high rep stuff it will help out a bunch


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh hell yeah Griz! Im subbed in for this one.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> *DAY 3 *
> 
> 15X2 Speed Work Deads at 350
> 
> ...




Straps are fine for accessory when your hands are just tired out. They also allow you to take your thumb off the bar (suicide grip if you will) on rows which goes a long way towards elbow pain prevention.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 12, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 1*

Tired today had a lot of stuff on my mind, didn't eat much, had to much to take care of. Ate a couple apples for lunch eggs in the morning some nuts and hummus before work out nothing compared to my normal intake. lord I felt weak  it but glad I got it in 

Deads 5x5 at 405 

DB rows 5x20 at 55 

rear delt "reverse fly's" 5x10 at 35 

abs, ring plank's 5x10 3 sec pause


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 12, 2014)

5x5 @ 405 is no joke brother. Excellent pulling.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> 5x5 @ 405 is no joke brother. Excellent pulling.



He has it in him for sure. Give him a few months of training then we will start peer pressuring him to do a meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He has it in him for sure. Give him a few months of training then we will start peer pressuring him to do a meet.



We have been known to be a little pushy.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 13, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 2 *

Squats 5x5 at 325 

Good Morning 5x10 at 225

Curls 2x10 at 135 3x25 at 75  Dropped the weight due to two nagging finger injuries on each hand I have had a f'ing wort on my middle finger for 2 years enough is enough I will take a drill press to it if need be its going to go away so I have been using acid on it and the bar rolling into it really sux . Dropped a DB on the other hand ring finger two weeks ago that one is almost cleared up but pulling and curling have been a battle this week .

Hyper extensions 5x20 super set incline sit ups 5x20


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He has it in him for sure. Give him a few months of training then we will start peer pressuring him to do a meet.



I will consider it when its safe to I got a lot of learning to do first but I really appreciate all the support !


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 15, 2014)

*Week 2 Day 3 *

BP 5x5 at 265 1 sec pause it felt light 

weighted dips 5x10 at 45 

Skull Crushers (standard bar) super set close grip bp 5x10 at 115

Shrugs 5x20 (edit) at 315 

abs weighted leg lifts knee ups 5x fail


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 27, 2014)

Week 3 Epic fails 

Had a ruff week got all inside my head and missed 2 of the 3 big lifts at 85% no excuses 

Highlight is my dead lift (strongest lift was great) 

moving on 

week 4 70% 

day one BP at 245 15 doubles 

OHP at 185 5x10 

Dips 5xfail 

Abs 

Day 2 

Squats at 305 15 doubles

Dimel Deads at 255 5x10

ham curls at 50lbs 5xfail 

abs 

Feeling good, missing my test I like to run at 200mg/wk but the until I have my phyiscal done I will be running 1 shot of cyp a week  at 100mg till the doc clears me then I can go back to my normal cruise till then ill push through


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep it up Grizzled. No one here is gonna let you slack bro lol. Put in the work just like you're doing now, keep yourself healthy, and I can't wait to see you up on a platform in a pink singlet with flowers in it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 15, 2014)

Well it's been long enough now time to clear my conscious. My training and diet has not been up to par for quite some time . I have not abandoned either completely I still am in the gym at least twice a week which isn't ideal but its better then the guy on the couch. Recently I added cardio in the mornings fasted (we will get to the "fasted" lol ) also twice a week. I am still pushing the pob program however I have all but abandoned my strongest lift the DL (back completley) I mainly been doing upper body chest with accessories and lower squats with accessories one on one day and the other on the next .

Diet sucks. My wife and I have been going hard at eating like shit. I have not stopped myself from any food and been shoveling it in . I haven't done too much damage but I know I can do sooo much better so its my come to calling last night when first my wife suggested she wanted to clean up the diet as I was downing mini peanutbutter oreos by the handfull 

SO whats been going on . I had an amazing summer great training strongest I have ever been. I felt great looked great (for me) . Ran a strong cycle test mast tren for 8 weeks or so then dropped the tren b/c of weird headaches I got . ( I assume it was from mixing beers with the stack b/c they came only when I had a beer and got worse as I had more) ran test and mast a few more weeks and then dropped to a 200mg/wk test cruise. I found a lot of the strength came from tren and when I dropped it strength dropped I would say about 20% maybe more. It was a blow to my ego.  A few weeks later I cut my cruise dose to 100mg test from 200mg I did not respond well to it. It could have been mental but my bloods at 200mg put my test levels around 900ng/dl maybe a bit higher at 100 they came back 438 so it was substantial I felt tired and unmotovated . I ached from lifting doms were a plenty. same time I was peaking in my program running lift %'s that I no longer was capable of  (maybe mental) but I failed at everything but my DL. That further fuked with my head BUT NO MORE 

I am picking up my training and my balls getting back on a diet and hitting it hard . 

Venting over I feel better


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a feeling you fell off not having heard from you. If we need to tweak that program let me know what you have in mind.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had a feeling you fell off not having heard from you. If we need to tweak that program let me know what you have in mind.



Yep not completely but I needed a restart . I am going off the same numbers as the first 12 weeks and beginning the program over again 

I will need some help with my bench and squat form I am sure its holding me back.  I will pm you bud thanks as always for your support


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 16, 2014)

Work out went well yesterday did DL 15 doubles at 365 felt great , I finally got my head to feel like it was going to pop off from all the tension built up so I must have been pulling correctly

Followed up with bo rows at 255 5x10 super set abs then pull ups 5 to fail 

not very sore today but I can feel it coming


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 27, 2014)

Had a good week last week got all my lifts in at  75% 5x5 . doms are serious though I worked chest Tues legs Wed OFF Thurs Still sore Friday my normal day so waited to Sat to do Deads making me think about a a change in program again . 85% this week I will see how it feels. Feel strong though should be able to get through the lifts the recovery is my issue. I mean after Leg day I was freaking tight like painful tight its not a good feeling maybe my numbers are too high though I am pretty sure I could load the bar and hit them 1rm . 

Still sneaking in cardio 2miles or so running with a half mile or so walking / jogging incline . got 2 sessions in last week wanted more but after leg day there was no chance


----------

